# Yorkshire (joining East Midl) Cruise To HMC SUN 16th URGENT!



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm up North (Sheffield) for a Wedding on Saturday 15th July and am looking for fellow TTOC members to cruise down to Graydon with on Sunday morning.

Is any Northern / Yorkshire based Reps or members organising a cruise which I could join?

If not I'm happy to try and organise one, I'd just need names and numbers of anyone who may fancy it.

UPDATE

Okay here is the plan for the cruise from Sheffield...

THE TIME
Sunday 8:45am-9:00am

THE PLACE
"Woodall Services" just south of M1 Jct 31

THE ROUTE
M1 down to Jct 21
Join M69
Pick up A46
Join M40 at Jct 15
M40 down to Jct 12
Then onto Heritage Motor Centre

EXTRA MEETING POINTS ON-ROUTE
 Meeting Point 1
9:45-10:00am Stop off at Leicester Forest East Services (just after M1 21A) to pick up the East Midland TTOC

Meeting Point 2 
10:15am (approx) Phone Call or quick stop at M69 Jct1/A5


TTOC MEMBERS
Yorkshire Cruise
ChrisB72
AndyRoo_TT
mav696 
Rich T

East Midlands Cruise
ttduncjames
mctavish

M69/A5 Meeting Point
barton TT

TThriller (going solo)
b19rak (going solo)

If anyone else is interested just PM me.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

a bunch of us are meeting at showcase cinema outside Leeds (off the M621 and M62) then going over to DavidGs to meet the North West and Scottish guys and cruising down to Gaydon, Time TBA but prolly around 10-10:30am I guess.

BMX, DavidG and Hev are organising it as far as i know


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Leg said:


> a bunch of us are meeting at showcase cinema outside Leeds (off the M621 and M62) then going over to DavidGs to meet the North West and Scottish guys and cruising down to Gaydon, Time TBA but prolly around 10-10:30am I guess.
> 
> BMX, DavidG and Hev are organising it as far as i know


It looks like you guys are meeting on Saturday....I can't make it down until Sunday :?

So any Yorkshire Sunday TT'ers speak up now!


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

Leg said:


> a bunch of us are meeting at showcase cinema outside Leeds (off the M621 and M62) then going over to DavidGs to meet the North West and Scottish guys and cruising down to Gaydon, Time TBA but prolly around 10-10:30am I guess.
> 
> BMX, DavidG and Hev are organising it as far as i know


i havnt really had time just lately with work and kid comitments. so i would be happy for someone to take charge of organising this meet.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

No problem m8, I assumed you had organised that actually as someone else mentioned it but leave it with me.

Chris is gonna organise the Sunday cruise, ill do Saturday

Cheers


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

If you pass through the west mids I will join up with you.

M6 M42 M40??

Mark


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

' said:


> ['']['":h1c5mxfm]If you pass through the west mids I will join up with you.
> 
> M6 M42 M40??
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark

Yogi will be organising (if he hasn't already) a cruise and hopefully most cruises will coordinate en-route


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

Ok Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

ChrisB72 said:


> So any Yorkshire Sunday TT'ers speak up now!


speaking up 

Im in Leeds so Ill go down the M1 towards you in Shefield - name a time, maybe I can get a few more from up here before hand... :roll:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Hi, the plan for me at the moment is to go down on the Saturday but it is poosible I might have to change that to the Sunday, if so I wil be travelling from the North East so if you can keep me informed I would be gratefull.
Cheers Mav


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> ChrisB72 said:
> 
> 
> > So any Yorkshire Sunday TT'ers speak up now!
> ...


Not sure what time to set off this year! Last year I set off really early or should I say we (the Mrs wasn't too happy about the early start!) but we traveled up with a big cruise which made it all worth while! 8) 

I'm thinking it's gonna take a good hour and a half from Sheffield so it all depends how early you want to arrive!

How does 9am at Woodall services M1 sound (just south of jct 31)? Just say if you want to leave later as that'll mean an 8ish start for you.....on a Sunday! 
I know the Mrs won't mind setting off later, but I couldn't sleep with excitement last time!? :lol:


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

mav696 said:


> Hi, the plan for me at the moment is to go down on the Saturday but it is poosible I might have to change that to the Sunday, if so I wil be travelling from the North East so if you can keep me informed I would be gratefull.
> Cheers Mav


Will do....what time do you think you'd be able to get to Sheffield (Woodall services after jct 31) for on the Sunday?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

ChrisB72 said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, the plan for me at the moment is to go down on the Saturday but it is poosible I might have to change that to the Sunday, if so I wil be travelling from the North East so if you can keep me informed I would be gratefull.
> ...


9am at Woodall would be ok, It all depends on whether the girlfriend is working on the Saturday, if she isn't we will be going down on the Saturday.
Cheers
Mav


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

ChrisB72 said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisB72 said:
> ...


9am at Woodall services on Sunday sounds good - see you then!


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

I might be including a stop at Leicester Forest East to hook up with a few more TTers.

We will need to be off at 9am so may need to bring the meet forward to 8:45-9:00am if that's okay?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

ill be there from around 8:30 so no problem! 8)

everyone from up here seems to be going down on saturday, so probably just me from Leeds on Sunday


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi mate

I've changed my East Mids details for a collection from Leicester Forest East about 9:45 ish with mention to your cruise coming down. Not got anyone down for it yet but I'll keep you posted.

I'm going down on the Saturday morning anyway so can't be there to organise it.

Nick


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> ill be there from around 8:30 so no problem! 8)
> 
> everyone from up here seems to be going down on saturday, so probably just me from Leeds on Sunday


No probs....hopefully we'll hook up with a few more at Leicester Forest East (see update)


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi, I am looking to be at Woodall at 8:40(ish) to travel down with you guys if that's OK. I am also in sheffield. I hope that is OK. I will be in a Glacier Blue TT 180 (T7BOF)Thanks, Rich


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

RichT said:


> Hi, I am looking to be at Woodall at 8:40(ish) to travel down with you guys if that's OK. I am also in sheffield. I hope that is OK. I will be in a Glacier Blue TT 180 (T7BOF)Thanks, Rich


Great to have you on board  8)

I'll add you to the list. Just keep an eye on the thead for any updates.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Chris

It looks like me and a few others will be joining the TTrain on the M69 as you roll past the A5 junction.

See you there!

Dave


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Great! See you at Woodall.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Is everybody still up for meeting up?


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

mav696 said:


> Is everybody still up for meeting up?


As far as I know everyone that showed interest is still up for this cruise.

Not sure exactly how many are going to join us on the way down yet.

All names have been included on the 1st page of this thread.

Hopefully see you all next week?


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi, I will definitely be at Woodall Sunday at abot 8.30(ish).


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Any more takers to get us into double figures? :lol:

Have I missed anyone off the list? (see edited 1st post)

See you all on the 16th.

Chris


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Chris

Did you know the the gates to the HMC are going to be open TWO HOURS earlier than originally advised to the Reps?

Apparently they are now opening up at 9 rather than 11.

Just wondering how many want to make a longer day of it and make the trip down more worthwhile. Or does everyone want longer in bed on Sunday morning!

Moving forward two hours might be a bit much, but maybe one hour?

Dave


----------



## b19rak (Apr 20, 2006)

TThriller said:


> Chris
> 
> Did you know the the gates to the HMC are going to be open TWO HOURS earlier than originally advised to the Reps?
> 
> ...


Dave, where shall we meet on Sunday? Just off the A5/M69 roundabout is a large pub (Nuneaton side of A5) could meet there 10am then join the others as they pass through.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

b19rak said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > Chris
> ...


Hi

As I said on the other thread:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... c&start=10

"I suggest that anyone planning to join the TTrain at the M69/A5 junction gathers just south of the roundabout on the B4109 pointing north. That way we only have to make the one exit off the roundabout to shoot on up the slip road on to the M69. "

How's that sound?

Dave


----------



## b19rak (Apr 20, 2006)

Fine by me i'll be there at 10am.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

b19rak said:


> Fine by me i'll be there at 10am.


Do we have final numbers for your meeting point now?

I've got it down as 3 of you...

TThriller 
b19rak
barton TT

I've got TThriller's number and will be giving him the call :wink:


----------



## b19rak (Apr 20, 2006)

Quick question, my wife wants to come along now, do i have to buy her a ticket too?


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

TThriller said:


> Chris
> 
> Did you know the the gates to the HMC are going to be open TWO HOURS earlier than originally advised to the Reps?
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, but I'm leaving at 8:15am as it is and there are people traveling from further North than me? Think it might be a bit late to change plans now?

plus...not sure the Mrs will go for an earlier start after doing it last year? :? :lol:


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

b19rak said:


> Quick question, my wife wants to come along now, do i have to buy her a ticket too?


Fraid so.....it's per person Not per car.

Looks like there's going to be quite a few TT WAGs going! 

Hope they don't mind their partners getting very excited over shiney TT's all day? :lol:


----------



## b19rak (Apr 20, 2006)

I know she will think we are the equivalent of Trekkies!


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

b19rak said:


> I know she will think we are the equivalent of Trekkies!


My wife came along with me to my 1st event last year and despite her pre-event thoughts that it was going to be a nightmare day full of sad people who love their cars more than their partners!! She had a great time and enjoyed, like I did meeting new people with a heathly interest in TT's. She also really enjoyed the cruise....hense my efforts to be a part of one this year.

She'll love it !!  :wink:


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

It doesn't like they'll be anyone to meet up with at Warwick services so shall we just all drive straight through to HMC after picking up the M69/A5 boys?


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

ChrisB72 said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > Chris
> ...


I quite understand Chris, especially as you have some joining you from further up north.

There is a *rumour* that they start packing up at 3pm!

So I will be travelling there solo to arrive around 9:30. so I will pull out from the meeting point at the M69/A5. You might like to PM b19rak with your mobile number so he can synchronise the pick up time as you approach.

Have a good trip down. I hope we meet up at HMC.

Dave


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

TThriller said:


> ChrisB72 said:
> 
> 
> > TThriller said:
> ...


That's a real shame Dave....I know you are keen to get there, but the cruise was one of the highlights of my day last year! (maybe I need to get out more :lol:  )

I'm sure it didn't end after 4pm last year?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

This is the timescale for the day from the events thread:

7.00 am â€" gates open for concours entrants 
9.00 am â€" gates open for all 
9.30 am to 3.15pm â€" Audi Driving Experience (Slalom) 
9.30 am to 3.15pm â€" 4 x 4 passenger rides (course 1) 
9.30 am to 3.15pm â€" 4 x 4 driving will (course 2) 
9.30 am to 3.15pm â€" go-karts 
noon â€" food is available 
3.15 pm â€" announcements, winners/prize giving and raffle 
3.45 pm â€" collect phones and cameras (high security on test facility) 
4.00 pm â€" drive round the test track & assemble for the photo shoot 
4.30 pm â€" photo shoot 
4.45 pm â€" return to collect phones and cameras 
5.00 pm â€" everyone goes home

Nick


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Nem said:


> This is the timescale for the day from the events thread:
> 
> 7.00 am â€" gates open for concours entrants
> 9.00 am â€" gates open for all
> ...


Sounds like a full day to me!!


----------



## b19rak (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm withdrawing from the A5/M69 meeting point, Chris you have PM.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

b19rak said:


> I'm withdrawing from the A5/M69 meeting point, Chris you have PM.


Okay fella's ....I need a final show of hands for the cruise on Sunday!

We don't want to be waiting for people who aren't planning to join us.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

I will be at Woodhall services at 830(ish). :lol:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

ChrisB72 said:


> b19rak said:
> 
> 
> > I'm withdrawing from the A5/M69 meeting point, Chris you have PM.
> ...


I'll try and get to Woodall before 9.
Mav


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

mav696 said:


> ChrisB72 said:
> 
> 
> > b19rak said:
> ...


Give me a call on the mobile if you are going to be late and we'll hang on for you.

Aiming to leave Woodall at 9am.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

ChrisB72 said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisB72 said:
> ...


No probs. See you all soon.  
p.s. My first meet


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

This is my last post before the cruise tomorrow!

I haven't heard back from everyone so we'll just have to wait and see who turns up.

Hopefully everything will go to plan and we'll have a good cruise down to HMC.

See you all tomorrow.

Cheers

Chris.

p.s. can we go now.....my car is clean and I don't want it to get dirty! :lol:


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

URGENT!
Not sure if anyone will catch this in time or not?

Luck isn't on my side this weekend! :?

Looks like my wife may have food poisoning! :?

I'm not going to be able to make the cruise and not sure if I'll make it down later or not!

I will try and meet the Sheffield guys to say "Hello" and pass on the details of the people meeting up on-route.

Really sorry and I'm pretty gutted after all the effort, but it's time to prove I do love the Mrs over the TT? :? :lol:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that i will make my own way there now i am ready to leave in about 45 mins.


----------

